# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  La tarifa del agua podría oscilar hasta un 349% entre distintos puntos de España

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-puntos-espana




> *La tarifa del agua podría oscilar hasta un 349% entre distintos puntos de España*
> 
> 30/11/2016
> 
> La tarifa del agua varía hasta un 349,3%, de acuerdo a un estudio realizado por FACUA-Consumidores en Acción sobre las tarifas domiciliarias de agua en 2016 en veintiocho ciudades españolas (ver tabla). Estas variaciones suponen hasta 453,60 euros al año de diferencia para una vivienda con un consumo de 10 metros cúbicos mensuales y un calibre de contador de 15mm, entre los 48,62 euros que se pagan al mes en Alicante (la ciudad más cara en esta categoría) y los 10,82 euros de Valladolid. Los precios comparados incluyen los cánones y recargos que se aplican en muchas ciudades pero no cuentan las tarifas por alquiler y mantenimiento de contadores ni el IVA.
> 
> El análisis de FACUA toma como referencia una vivienda con tres habitantes y un consumo mensual de 10 metros cúbicos. Tanto los usuarios con contadores de 13 milímetros de diámetro como los que cuentan con un contador de 15 mm pagan prácticamente lo mismo que en 2015, dado que la bajada media de precios es de apenas el 0,1%. De hecho, tan sólo siete de las ciudades analizadas han aumentado sus precios en 2016, mientras que 19 las han congelado y en dos ciudades han bajado las tarifas.
> 
> La asociación reclama a los ayuntamientos que adopten un sistema progresivo de tarificación que refleje mejor el consumo de los hogares por número de habitantes, de tal manera que se penalicen los consumos excesivos de una manera más realista y justa. Este elemento está directamente vinculado con el ahorro y el despilfarro del agua y el sistema tarifario que lo contemple es más equitativo para la ciudadanía.
> ...

----------

HUESITO (01-dic-2016)

----------

